
Iceland switches on negative CO2 emissions plant - ChuckMcM
http://www.alphr.com/environment/1007358/iceland-switches-on-first-true-negative-emissions-plant-that-sucks-in-co2-and
======
ChuckMcM
This is a better link: [https://qz.com/1100221/the-worlds-first-negative-
emissions-p...](https://qz.com/1100221/the-worlds-first-negative-emissions-
plant-has-opened-in-iceland-turning-carbon-dioxide-into-stone/)

------
ChuckMcM
This is pretty interesting, I had not realized that any of the carbonate
producing ideas had gotten this far.

I also wonder what future geologists will think :-)

